
Show HN: Use Python to safely run Postgres triggers - samanator
https://github.com/skamensky/plpy-wrapper
======
samanator
Hi Hacker News Readers!

This is my first submission here but I've been reading religiously for a year
or so. You can use _plpy-wrapper_ as way to generate python trigger
definitions which ensures some of the more obscure errors bubble up as actual
exceptions (as opposed to noops).

Given that this is a wrapper-style library, more functionality can be added to
complement the native _plpy_ module that postgres ships with.

I'd love any critique, suggestion, or input you may have.

